# Kernel 4.x and xtables-addons...

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I am not sure whether or not this is by design, but I can compile xtables-addons without a hitch in 3.18.25, but any of the 4.x kernels result in an error when trying to do so. Are things like geoip built into the kernel source now? If so, where do I find them? If not, why can I not do this in kernel 4?

----------

## Hu

Out-of-tree code is prone to bitrot.  This is well known.  It is somewhat unusual for a package to fail to build without producing an actionable error message, though it has been known to happen.  Are you sure there were no useful error messages at all when the compilation failed?  Can you pastebin the output so that we can examine it for messages you may have missed?

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I can get the output. Basically it is a source-code error that happens on kernel 4, but not 3. The geoip addon is invaluable and I cannot believe development stopped on it. I will get the full build log the next time I get on my work laptop.

*UPDATE*

The xtables stuff was updated the 11th of Jan this year, so it is still being worked on, so maybe Gentoo is behind with this specific project?

*UPDATE*

I looked and may have an answer. Gentoo only has 2.8 marked as stable and official has 2.10 marked stable. There must be something holding up 2.9 and 2.10 from being marked stable in Gentoo, which has us so far behind it is causing issues with newer kernels and older xtables. Again, I will get the build log later today or tomorrow.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

As promised, here is the output.

```

<nope>@laptop01 ~ $ sudo emerge -av xtables-addons

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8::gentoo  USE="modules" XTABLES_ADDONS="account chaos condition delude dhcpmac fuzzy geoip iface ipmark ipp2p ipv4options length2 logmark lscan pknock psd quota2 sysrq tarpit -dnetmap -echo -gradm" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8::gentoo

>>> Failed to emerge net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8, Log file:

>>>  '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 0 of 1 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 1.03, 1.06, 1.06

 * Package:    net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: blueness@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux modules userland_GNU xtables_addons_account xtables_addons_chaos xtables_addons_condition xtables_addons_delude xtables_addons_dhcpmac xtables_addons_fuzzy xtables_addons_geoip xtables_addons_iface xtables_addons_ipmark xtables_addons_ipp2p xtables_addons_ipv4options xtables_addons_length2 xtables_addons_logmark xtables_addons_lscan xtables_addons_pknock xtables_addons_psd xtables_addons_quota2 xtables_addons_sysrq xtables_addons_tarpit

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/4.4.39-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     4.4.39-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xtables-addons-2.8.tar.xz to /tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work

>>> Source unpacked in /tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work

>>> Preparing source in /tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8 ...

 * compat_xtables(xtables_addons:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions:) xt_quota2(xtables_addons:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions) xt_psd(xtables_addons:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions) xt_pknock(xtables_addons:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/pknock/) xt_lscan(xtables_addons:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions) xt_length2(xtables_addons:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions) xt_ipv4options(xtables_addons:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions) xt_ipp2p(xtables_addons:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions) xt_iface(xtables_addons:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions) xt_geoip(xtables_addons:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions) xt_fuzzy(xtables_addons:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions) xt_condition(xtables_addons:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions) xt_TARPIT(xtables_addons:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions) xt_SYSRQ(xtables_addons:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions) xt_LOGMARK(xtables_addons:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions) xt_IPMARK(xtables_addons:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions) xt_DHCPMAC(xtables_addons:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions) xt_DELUDE(xtables_addons:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions) xt_CHAOS(xtables_addons:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions) xt_ACCOUNT(xtables_addons:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions:/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/ACCOUNT/)

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8 ...

 * econf: updating xtables-addons-2.8/build-aux/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating xtables-addons-2.8/build-aux/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-silent-rules --libdir=/lib64 --prefix=/ --libexecdir=/lib64/ --with-kbuild=/usr/src/linux

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/lib/portage/python2.7/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc understands -c and -o together... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking the archiver (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar) interface... ar

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... no

checking for dlltool... no

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... @

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for a working dd... /bin/dd

checking how to truncate binary pipes... /bin/dd bs=4096 count=1

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... no

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking linux/netfilter/x_tables.h usability... yes

checking linux/netfilter/x_tables.h presence... yes

checking for linux/netfilter/x_tables.h... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for libxtables... yes

checking Xtables module directory... /usr/lib64/xtables

checking kernel version that we will build against... 4.4.39.0 in /usr/src/linux

WARNING: That kernel version is not officially supported yet. Continue at own luck.

checking that generated files are newer than configure... done

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating Makefile.iptrules

config.status: creating Makefile.mans

config.status: creating geoip/Makefile

config.status: creating extensions/Makefile

config.status: creating extensions/ACCOUNT/Makefile

config.status: creating extensions/pknock/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8 ...

make -j3 -l2 'CFLAGS=-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe' CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc V=1 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8'

Making all in extensions

make[2]: Entering directory '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions'

make -f ../Makefile.iptrules all;

make[3]: Entering directory '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MMD,./.libxt_CHAOS.oo.d,-MT,libxt_CHAOS.oo -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64     -D_REENTRANT -I../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations     -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -DPIC -fPIC  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -o libxt_CHAOS.oo -c libxt_CHAOS.c;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MMD,./.libxt_DELUDE.oo.d,-MT,libxt_DELUDE.oo -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64   -D_REENTRANT -I../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations     -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -DPIC -fPIC  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -o libxt_DELUDE.oo -c libxt_DELUDE.c;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MMD,./.libxt_DHCPMAC.oo.d,-MT,libxt_DHCPMAC.oo -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64         -D_REENTRANT -I../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations     -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -DPIC -fPIC  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -o libxt_DHCPMAC.oo -c libxt_DHCPMAC.c;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MMD,./.libxt_dhcpmac.oo.d,-MT,libxt_dhcpmac.oo -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64         -D_REENTRANT -I../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations     -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -DPIC -fPIC  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -o libxt_dhcpmac.oo -c libxt_dhcpmac.c;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MMD,./.libxt_IPMARK.oo.d,-MT,libxt_IPMARK.oo -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64   -D_REENTRANT -I../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations     -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -DPIC -fPIC  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -o libxt_IPMARK.oo -c libxt_IPMARK.c;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MMD,./.libxt_LOGMARK.oo.d,-MT,libxt_LOGMARK.oo -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64         -D_REENTRANT -I../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations     -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -DPIC -fPIC  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -o libxt_LOGMARK.oo -c libxt_LOGMARK.c;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MMD,./.libxt_SYSRQ.oo.d,-MT,libxt_SYSRQ.oo -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64     -D_REENTRANT -I../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations     -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -DPIC -fPIC  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -o libxt_SYSRQ.oo -c libxt_SYSRQ.c;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MMD,./.libxt_TARPIT.oo.d,-MT,libxt_TARPIT.oo -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64   -D_REENTRANT -I../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations     -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -DPIC -fPIC  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -o libxt_TARPIT.oo -c libxt_TARPIT.c;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MMD,./.libxt_condition.oo.d,-MT,libxt_condition.oo -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64     -D_REENTRANT -I../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations     -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -DPIC -fPIC  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -o libxt_condition.oo -c libxt_condition.c;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MMD,./.libxt_fuzzy.oo.d,-MT,libxt_fuzzy.oo -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64     -D_REENTRANT -I../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations     -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -DPIC -fPIC  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -o libxt_fuzzy.oo -c libxt_fuzzy.c;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MMD,./.libxt_geoip.oo.d,-MT,libxt_geoip.oo -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64     -D_REENTRANT -I../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations     -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -DPIC -fPIC  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -o libxt_geoip.oo -c libxt_geoip.c;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MMD,./.libxt_iface.oo.d,-MT,libxt_iface.oo -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64     -D_REENTRANT -I../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations     -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -DPIC -fPIC  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -o libxt_iface.oo -c libxt_iface.c;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MMD,./.libxt_ipp2p.oo.d,-MT,libxt_ipp2p.oo -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64     -D_REENTRANT -I../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations     -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -DPIC -fPIC  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -o libxt_ipp2p.oo -c libxt_ipp2p.c;

libxt_geoip.c: In function ‘geoip_get_subnets’:

libxt_geoip.c:99:2: warning: ignoring return value of ‘read’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

  read(fd, subnets, sb.st_size);

  ^

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MMD,./.libxt_ipv4options.oo.d,-MT,libxt_ipv4options.oo -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64         -D_REENTRANT -I../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations     -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -DPIC -fPIC  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -o libxt_ipv4options.oo -c libxt_ipv4options.c;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MMD,./.libxt_length2.oo.d,-MT,libxt_length2.oo -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64         -D_REENTRANT -I../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations     -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -DPIC -fPIC  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -o libxt_length2.oo -c libxt_length2.c;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MMD,./.libxt_lscan.oo.d,-MT,libxt_lscan.oo -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64     -D_REENTRANT -I../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations     -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -DPIC -fPIC  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -o libxt_lscan.oo -c libxt_lscan.c;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MMD,./.libxt_psd.oo.d,-MT,libxt_psd.oo -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64         -D_REENTRANT -I../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations     -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -DPIC -fPIC  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -o libxt_psd.oo -c libxt_psd.c;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MMD,./.libxt_quota2.oo.d,-MT,libxt_quota2.oo -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64   -D_REENTRANT -I../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations     -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -DPIC -fPIC  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -o libxt_quota2.oo -c libxt_quota2.c;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libxt_CHAOS.so libxt_CHAOS.oo -lxtables  ;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libxt_DELUDE.so libxt_DELUDE.oo -lxtables  ;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libxt_DHCPMAC.so libxt_DHCPMAC.oo -lxtables  ;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libxt_dhcpmac.so libxt_dhcpmac.oo -lxtables  ;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libxt_IPMARK.so libxt_IPMARK.oo -lxtables  ;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libxt_LOGMARK.so libxt_LOGMARK.oo -lxtables  ;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libxt_SYSRQ.so libxt_SYSRQ.oo -lxtables  ;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libxt_TARPIT.so libxt_TARPIT.oo -lxtables  ;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libxt_condition.so libxt_condition.oo -lxtables  ;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libxt_fuzzy.so libxt_fuzzy.oo -lxtables  ;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libxt_geoip.so libxt_geoip.oo -lxtables  ;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libxt_iface.so libxt_iface.oo -lxtables  ;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libxt_ipp2p.so libxt_ipp2p.oo -lxtables  ;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libxt_ipv4options.so libxt_ipv4options.oo -lxtables  ;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libxt_length2.so libxt_length2.oo -lxtables  ;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libxt_lscan.so libxt_lscan.oo -lxtables  ;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libxt_psd.so libxt_psd.oo -lxtables  ;

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libxt_quota2.so libxt_quota2.oo -lxtables  ;

make[4]: Entering directory '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/ACCOUNT'

/bin/sh ../../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64       -D_REENTRANT -I../../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions  -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations         -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -c -o libxt_ACCOUNT_cl.lo libxt_ACCOUNT_cl.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64        -D_REENTRANT -I../../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions  -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations         -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -c -o iptaccount.o iptaccount.c

make -f ../../Makefile.iptrules all;

make[5]: Entering directory '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/ACCOUNT'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MMD,./.libxt_ACCOUNT.oo.d,-MT,libxt_ACCOUNT.oo -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64         -D_REENTRANT -I../../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -DPIC -fPIC  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -o libxt_ACCOUNT.oo -c libxt_ACCOUNT.c;

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_REENTRANT -I../../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Winline -pipe -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -c libxt_ACCOUNT_cl.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libxt_ACCOUNT_cl.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libxt_ACCOUNT.so libxt_ACCOUNT.oo -lxtables  ;

make[5]: Leaving directory '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/ACCOUNT'

/bin/sh ../../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations   -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libxt_ACCOUNT_cl.la -rpath /lib64 libxt_ACCOUNT_cl.lo  

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  -fPIC -DPIC  .libs/libxt_ACCOUNT_cl.o    -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libxt_ACCOUNT_cl.so.0 -o .libs/libxt_ACCOUNT_cl.so.0.0.0

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "libxt_ACCOUNT_cl.so.0" && ln -s "libxt_ACCOUNT_cl.so.0.0.0" "libxt_ACCOUNT_cl.so.0")

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "libxt_ACCOUNT_cl.so" && ln -s "libxt_ACCOUNT_cl.so.0.0.0" "libxt_ACCOUNT_cl.so")

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libxt_ACCOUNT_cl.la" && ln -s "../libxt_ACCOUNT_cl.la" "libxt_ACCOUNT_cl.la" )

/bin/sh ../../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations   -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o iptaccount iptaccount.o libxt_ACCOUNT_cl.la 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Winline -pipe -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o .libs/iptaccount iptaccount.o  ./.libs/libxt_ACCOUNT_cl.so

make[4]: Leaving directory '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/ACCOUNT'

make[4]: Entering directory '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/pknock'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64        -D_REENTRANT -I../../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions  -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations         -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -c -o pknlusr.o pknlusr.c

make -f ../../Makefile.iptrules all;

make[5]: Entering directory '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/pknock'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MMD,./.libxt_pknock.oo.d,-MT,libxt_pknock.oo -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64   -D_REENTRANT -I../../include -I/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -DPIC -fPIC  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -o libxt_pknock.oo -c libxt_pknock.c;

/bin/sh ../../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations   -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes     -Winline -pipe  -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o pknlusr pknlusr.o  

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libxt_pknock.so libxt_pknock.oo -lxtables  ;

make[5]: Leaving directory '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/pknock'

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Winline -pipe -march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o pknlusr pknlusr.o 

make[4]: Leaving directory '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/pknock'

make[3]: Leaving directory '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions'

make[2]: Leaving directory '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions'

Making all in geoip

make[2]: Entering directory '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/geoip'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for 'all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/geoip'

make[2]: Entering directory '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8'

make -f Makefile.mans all;

make[3]: Entering directory '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8'

for ext in ./extensions/libxt_condition.man ./extensions/libxt_dhcpmac.man ./extensions/libxt_fuzzy.man ./extensions/libxt_geoip.man ./extensions/libxt_gradm.man ./extensions/libxt_iface.man ./extensions/libxt_ipp2p.man ./extensions/libxt_ipv4options.man ./extensions/libxt_length2.man ./extensions/libxt_lscan.man ./extensions/libxt_psd.man ./extensions/libxt_quota2.man ./extensions/pknock/libxt_pknock.man; do name="${ext%.man}"; name="${name##*/libxt_}"; if [ -f "$ext" ]; then echo ".SS $name"; cat "$ext" || exit $?; continue; fi; done >matches.man;

for ext in ./extensions/ACCOUNT/libxt_ACCOUNT.man ./extensions/libxt_CHAOS.man ./extensions/libxt_DELUDE.man ./extensions/libxt_DHCPMAC.man ./extensions/libxt_DNETMAP.man ./extensions/libxt_ECHO.man ./extensions/libxt_IPMARK.man ./extensions/libxt_LOGMARK.man ./extensions/libxt_SYSRQ.man ./extensions/libxt_TARPIT.man; do name="${ext%.man}"; name="${name##*/libxt_}"; if [ -f "$ext" ]; then echo ".SS $name"; cat "$ext" || exit $?; continue; fi; done >targets.man;

sed -e '/@MATCHES@/ r matches.man' -e '/@TARGET@/ r targets.man' xtables-addons.8.in >xtables-addons.8;

make[3]: Leaving directory '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8'

make[2]: Leaving directory '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8'

make[1]: Leaving directory '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8'

 * Preparing compat_xtables module

make -j3 -l2 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' V=1 modules 

Xtables-addons 2.8 - Linux 4.4.39-gentoo

if [ -n "/usr/src/linux" ]; then make -C /usr/src/linux M=/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions modules; fi;

make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-4.4.39-gentoo'

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (       \

echo >&2;                                                       \

echo >&2 "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";           \

echo >&2 "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

echo >&2 "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";      \

echo >&2 ;                                                      \

/bin/false)

mkdir -p /tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/.tmp_versions/*

make -f ./scripts/Makefile.build obj=/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/.compat_xtables.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.4/include -I./arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -Iinclude -I./arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I./include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include ./include/linux/kconfig.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -std=gnu89 -fno-PIE -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -m64 -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -mno-80387 -mno-fp-ret-in-387 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=3 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SSSE3=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CRC32=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA1_NI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA256_NI=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Wno-maybe-uninitialized -O2 --param=allow-store-data-races=0 -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-var-tracking-assignments -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -Werror=implicit-int -Werror=strict-prototypes -Werror=date-time -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(compat_xtables)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(compat_xtables)" -c -o /tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/compat_xtables.o /tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/compat_xtables.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/.xt_CHAOS.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.4/include -I./arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -Iinclude -I./arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I./include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include ./include/linux/kconfig.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -std=gnu89 -fno-PIE -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -m64 -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -mno-80387 -mno-fp-ret-in-387 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=3 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SSSE3=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CRC32=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA1_NI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA256_NI=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Wno-maybe-uninitialized -O2 --param=allow-store-data-races=0 -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-var-tracking-assignments -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -Werror=implicit-int -Werror=strict-prototypes -Werror=date-time -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(xt_CHAOS)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(xt_CHAOS)" -c -o /tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/xt_CHAOS.o /tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/xt_CHAOS.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/.xt_DELUDE.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.4/include -I./arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -Iinclude -I./arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I./include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include ./include/linux/kconfig.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -std=gnu89 -fno-PIE -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -m64 -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -mno-80387 -mno-fp-ret-in-387 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=3 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SSSE3=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CRC32=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA1_NI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA256_NI=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Wno-maybe-uninitialized -O2 --param=allow-store-data-races=0 -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-var-tracking-assignments -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -Werror=implicit-int -Werror=strict-prototypes -Werror=date-time -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(xt_DELUDE)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(xt_DELUDE)" -c -o /tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/xt_DELUDE.o /tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/xt_DELUDE.c

/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/xt_DELUDE.c: In function ‘delude_send_reset’:

/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/xt_DELUDE.c:124:25: warning: passing argument 1 of ‘ip_route_me_harder’ from incompatible pointer type

  if (ip_route_me_harder(nskb, addr_type))

                         ^

In file included from include/linux/netfilter/x_tables.h:207:0,

                 from /tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/xt_DELUDE.c:20:

include/linux/netfilter_ipv4.h:9:5: note: expected ‘struct net *’ but argument is of type ‘struct sk_buff *’

 int ip_route_me_harder(struct net *net, struct sk_buff *skb, unsigned addr_type

     ^

/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/xt_DELUDE.c:124:31: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘ip_route_me_harder’ makes pointer from integer without a cast

  if (ip_route_me_harder(nskb, addr_type))

                               ^

In file included from include/linux/netfilter/x_tables.h:207:0,

                 from /tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/xt_DELUDE.c:20:

include/linux/netfilter_ipv4.h:9:5: note: expected ‘struct sk_buff *’ but argument is of type ‘unsigned int’

 int ip_route_me_harder(struct net *net, struct sk_buff *skb, unsigned addr_type

     ^

/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/xt_DELUDE.c:124:6: error: too few arguments to function ‘ip_route_me_harder’

  if (ip_route_me_harder(nskb, addr_type))

      ^

In file included from include/linux/netfilter/x_tables.h:207:0,

                 from /tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/xt_DELUDE.c:20:

include/linux/netfilter_ipv4.h:9:5: note: declared here

 int ip_route_me_harder(struct net *net, struct sk_buff *skb, unsigned addr_type

     ^

/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/xt_DELUDE.c:138:15: warning: passing argument 1 of ‘ip_local_out’ from incompatible pointer type

  ip_local_out(nskb);

               ^

In file included from include/net/tcp.h:42:0,

                 from /tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/xt_DELUDE.c:24:

include/net/ip.h:116:5: note: expected ‘struct net *’ but argument is of type ‘struct sk_buff *’

 int ip_local_out(struct net *net, struct sock *sk, struct sk_buff *skb);

     ^

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/.xt_DHCPMAC.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.4/include -I./arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -Iinclude -I./arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I./include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include ./include/linux/kconfig.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -std=gnu89 -fno-PIE -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -m64 -falign-jumps=1 -falign-loops=1 -mno-80387 -mno-fp-ret-in-387 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=3 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SSSE3=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CRC32=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA1_NI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_SHA256_NI=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Wno-maybe-uninitialized -O2 --param=allow-store-data-races=0 -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -fno-var-tracking-assignments -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -Werror=implicit-int -Werror=strict-prototypes -Werror=date-time -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(xt_DHCPMAC)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(xt_DHCPMAC)" -c -o /tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/xt_DHCPMAC.o /tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/xt_DHCPMAC.c

/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/xt_DELUDE.c:138:2: error: too few arguments to function ‘ip_local_out’

  ip_local_out(nskb);

  ^

In file included from include/net/tcp.h:42:0,

                 from /tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/xt_DELUDE.c:24:

include/net/ip.h:116:5: note: declared here

 int ip_local_out(struct net *net, struct sock *sk, struct sk_buff *skb);

     ^

scripts/Makefile.build:264: recipe for target '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/xt_DELUDE.o' failed

make[2]: *** [/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions/xt_DELUDE.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Makefile:1402: recipe for target '_module_/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions' failed

make[1]: *** [_module_/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-4.4.39-gentoo'

Makefile:449: recipe for target 'modules' failed

make: *** [modules] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8'

 * Messages for package net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8:

 * ERROR: net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8/extensions'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/net-firewall/xtables-addons-2.8/work/xtables-addons-2.8'

```

Apparently the log is too large, I'll upload it the next time I am on the laptop, but the code above matches the log.

----------

